# there building a Massey Harris park so whos coming with me



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Massey Harris Park Plan: The design of landscape pairs of striations recall the earlier agricultural heritage of the Massey Harris legacy, and also serve to extend the full dimension of the site to the east and west edges. The north south trellis has been placed in the earlier Crawford Street right of way and extends the park boundaries to the north and south limits. The park has been designed so that people walking on King Street or Canniff Street will be walking through the park rather than on the edge of it. The water play element is set at a focal point of the park to the south area of the public trellis. 

Massey Harris Park 

Occupying a small site in a fast-changing downtown neighbourhood, Massey-Harris Park will be a true urban oasis. The community it will serve is sophisticated, diverse and fast-growing. But so far it has been a neighbourhood without a place to call its own. Massey- Harris Park will become that place, a gathering spot for young and old as well as a way to get from one point to another.

The park is conceived as a multi-layered space; it contains many traditional park elements - trees, a trellis, flowers, fountains, grass, paths - but reconfigured to meet the needs of 21st century city life. That means a wide variety of users and expectations ranging from the most casual to formal community events.


Massey Harris Park Plan: The design of landscape pairs of striations recall the earlier agricultural heritage of the Massey Harris legacy, and also serve to extend the full dimension of the site to the east and west edges. The north south trellis has been placed in the earlier Crawford Street right of way and extends the park boundaries to the north and south limits. The park has been designed so that people walking on King Street or Canniff Street will be walking through the park rather than on the edge of it. The water play element is set at a focal point of the park to the south area of the public trellis.


----------

